# male? female?



## sucellos (Aug 26, 2003)

hey guys, im a newbie to having piranha just wanted to know, how can you tell if you have males or females?.. also, whats some good food for a couple of red bellys that are about 4 mo old?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> sucellos Posted on Sep 24 2003, 07:31 PM
> hey guys, im a newbie to having piranha just wanted to know, how can you tell if you have males or females?.. also, whats some good food for a couple of red bellys that are about 4 mo old?


 This topic is covered extensively in previous threads. Might want to search around here in this forum. Majority of piranas are not sexually dimorphic except for Pygopristis denticulatus and maybe Pristobrycon maculipinnis.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

no you cant tell for sure until one of them lays eggs or you dissect it.


----------

